# Superstition Mountains 28FEB08



## digiwalker (Mar 4, 2008)

I went out for a stroll on Thursday, mainly to see if I could find some good locations to take a couple of friends to find Tarantulas. I went to a spot where I had found them before, only to get skunked. Seems someone got there before me and left many rocks overturned and out of place. I did however flip literally dozens of scorpions, so here is a couple I photographed.

By the way, anyone willing to take an inexperienced invert person out and show him some sites in AZ? I am an avid herper, and am now expanding into inverts.


----------



## josh_r (Mar 4, 2008)

that is unfortunate that someone left an area tossed like that. it will settle back in place over time. i know you PM'd me and i am interested in learning more about you then i can show you some spots for schmidti in the superstitions. actually, you can look just about anywhere there and find them with no problems. what kind of herps have you found?? i am also an avid herper. i do not collect however. just photographs.

-josh


----------



## digiwalker (Mar 10, 2008)

*Thanks for your reply.*

Usually I am here at the site walking the rough areas. On site in years past I have found wind spiders, tarantulas, centipedes, bark and hairy scorpions.

Last year I found a red spotted toad, coachwhip, a mohave, a few WDB, a patchnose and lots of lizards.

This year I have seen a sand snake, pedes and scorps and 2 wdb-one with a single button.

Here is a pic of the first snake I flipped this year in AZ:


----------

